# Problème d'installation de Windows 7



## alix.perrotin (7 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Lorsque je sélectionne le dossier ISO sur ma clé USB, boot camp après m'avoir formaté ma clé, m'affiche : 

"Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable
Une erreur sest produite lors de la copie des fichiers dinstallation de Windows."

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## edd72 (7 Juillet 2012)

Capture du message?


----------



## r e m y (7 Juillet 2012)

Quand je lis ton message , je comprends que BootCamp prend la clé USB comme étant le disque sur lequel installer Windows (et le formatte puis essaie d'en faire un disque démarrable)


----------



## alix.perrotin (8 Juillet 2012)

http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/boot_camp_install-setup_10.7_f.pdf 

J'ai suivi toute les informations à la lettre en suivant ce lien, je ne comprend pas.

edd72, j'ai mis une capture d'image mais étant néophyte, je ne sais pas si cela a marché (en attente d'autorisation par un modérateur).


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2012)

C'est peut-être la copie de l'ISO de Windows 7 sur clé USB qui a mal été faite.... comment as-tu procédé pour faire cette copie? (car il ne suffit pas de placer le fichier .iso sur la clé usb...)


----------



## alix.perrotin (8 Juillet 2012)

J'ai copié le fichier puis je l'ai coller tout simplement. 
Que faut-il faire donc ?


----------



## edd72 (8 Juillet 2012)

Il faut créer une clé USB (ou DVD) bootable.
Le format ISO est une image disque, pour l'utiliser ensuite il faut soit la restaurer sur une clé USB/DVD ou la monter. BC ne pourra rien en faire (et d'autant plus au démarrage pour installation).

Restaure l'ISO sur ta clé USB avec l'Utilitaire de Disques (ta clé sera effacée).


----------



## alix.perrotin (8 Juillet 2012)

Et comment fait-on pour créer une clé usb bootable ?


----------



## edd72 (8 Juillet 2012)

.....



edd72 a dit:


> Restaure l'ISO sur ta clé USB avec l'Utilitaire de Disques (ta clé sera effacée).




En même temps, tu as un ISO de Windows? D'où sort-il?


----------



## alix.perrotin (8 Juillet 2012)

J'ai l'avantage d'être étudiant et d'avoir le droit de télécharger légalement toute version de windows grâce à MSDNAA...


----------



## edd72 (8 Juillet 2012)

OK, donc cet ISO n'est pas bootable (les ISO du MSDN ne sont pas bootables, ce sont juste des archives sous forme d'ISO -pour installer en MAJ d'un Windows antérieur ou en faire une ISO bootable-)

Il faut donc que tu fasse une ISO bootable http://blogs.msdn.com/b/cesardelato...-bootable-dvd-windows-7-or-windows-vista.aspx

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/30470-make-bootable-iso-student-d-l.html Et ensuite que tu crées ta clé USB/DVD (depuis Windows ou OSX) à partir de l'ISO bootable créée.

Vu que tu es étudiant en informatique, je ne rentre pas dans les détails. Tu devrais t'en sortir comme un chef tout seul


----------



## alix.perrotin (8 Juillet 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Vu que tu es étudiant en informatique, je ne rentre pas dans les détails. Tu devrais t'en sortir comme un chef tout seul



Je suis étudiant certes, mais je ne suis qu'un chimiste et non un informaticien ^^.
Je vais essayer de faire ça demain dans l'après-midi.

Merci pour tes réponses et je te tiens au courant.


----------



## ziommm (9 Juillet 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> OK, donc cet ISO n'est pas bootable
> Il faut donc que tu fasse une ISO bootable



Hein ? :mouais:

Un fichier iso* est un fichier iso*, point barre. Ce n'est rien d'autre qu'un image CD qui permet de facilement reproduire un CD à l'identique. (ou alors tu m'explique comment tu fais pour booter sur un fichier).

La seule chose qui peut être bootable est un disque ("disque" au sens large du terme, ça peut être un disque dur, un CD, une clé USB, etc...). 

D'ailleurs j'installe une machine virtuelle windows de la même façon avec une iso* provenant de MSDNAA (j'ai deux comptes), qu'avec un CD original.

Et sinon, pour créer une clé usb bootable, tu peux utiliser UNetbootin, il est au départ fait pour les distributions Linux (d'ailleurs elles y sont toutes répertoriées, avec téléchargement automatique d'une iso* adéquate), mais on peut l'utiliser avec n'importe quel OS compilé en iso*.


----------



## edd72 (9 Juillet 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Hein ? :mouais:
> 
> Un fichier iso* est un fichier iso*, point barre. Ce n'est rien d'autre qu'un image CD qui permet de facilement reproduire un CD à l'identique. (ou alors tu m'explique comment tu fais pour booter sur un fichier).



La structure d'un disque bootable est différente de celle d'un disque non bootable (je te laisse potasser dessus). En conséquence une image disque d'un disque bootable est différente d'une image disque d'un disque non bootable.

en complément, tu peux booter sur une image disque bootable, par exemple, en montant cette image disque et en bootant dessus depuis une machine virtuelle...


----------



## ziommm (9 Juillet 2012)

Donc on est d'accord, un fichier iso* est bien la copie d'un CD. Si ce CD est bootable, alors l'iso* le sera aussi, bien évidemment.

Mais de toute façon un CD d'OS est toujours bootable, c'est sa raison d'être, donc l'iso* d'un CD d'OS le sera toujours aussi.



edd72 a dit:


> en complément, tu peux booter sur une image disque bootable, par exemple, en montant cette image disque et en bootant dessus depuis une machine virtuelle...



Oui j'en parle aussi dans mon post précédent 

Tout ça pour dire que notre ami n'a donc pas besoin de modifier son fichier iso*, il faut juste qu'il crée un disque bootable à partir de celle-ci.


----------



## Téléchargeplus (9 Juillet 2012)

Formater votre clé USB + réparer les secteurs et les erreurs de clé a recopier votre fichier iso de nouveau


----------



## edd72 (9 Juillet 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Mais de toute façon un CD d'OS est toujours bootable, c'est sa raison d'être, donc l'iso* d'un CD d'OS le sera toujours aussi



Ben non, justement.


----------



## alix.perrotin (9 Juillet 2012)

J'ai utilisé UNetbootin mais boot camp veut un fichier iso pour passer à l'étape suivante. Or il n'y a pas de fichier iso dans ce que UNetbootin m'a extrait sur ma clé USB. Est-ce normal ?


----------



## edd72 (9 Juillet 2012)

Est-ce que tu comprends ce que tu fais?


----------



## alix.perrotin (9 Juillet 2012)

À vrai dire, non ! Une fois UNetbootin utilisé, que dois-je faire ?


----------



## alix.perrotin (11 Juillet 2012)

S'il vous plaît ? Je n'y arrive vraiment pas !


----------



## alix.perrotin (13 Juillet 2012)

J'ai une question, qui me paraît plus à même de résoudre mon problème (en effet j'ai découvert que mon ISO est bien bootable).

Est-il possible que mon image ISO soit périmée, et que je ne puisse plus m'en servir ?


----------



## ziommm (13 Juillet 2012)

Peu probable, les ISO que j'ai ici, et que j'utilise toujours, ont été téléchargées il y a deux ans et demi, quand j'ai eu mon premier compte MSDNAA. 

Sinon, pour ton problème, créer une clé USB bootable n'est pas un problème, mais l'utiliser en est un. En effet, Bootcamp ne permet pas, à ma connaissance, de démarrer depuis une clé USB. Seul le Boot CD est activé lorsqu'on démarre l'installation, la clé USB n'est même pas reconnue comme disque d'installation par l'assistant.

J'ai vu une autre solution, en me promentant sur le net, mais c'est assez fastidieux. Il faut d'un côté créer une machine virtuelle Windows à l'aide de Virtual Box, et la rendre indépendante du matériel. Puis d'un autre côté créer une partition Bootcamp à l'aide de l'assistant. Enfin, il faut cloner la machine virtuelle sur la partition à l'aide d'un logiciel ad-hoc.

Tu peux aller voir le tuto ici, trouvé ici-même.


----------



## alix.perrotin (8 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Ayant abandonné l'idée d'installer windows 7 sur mon mac, j'ai laissé un peu d'eau couler sous les ponts.
Aujourd'hui, par curiosité j'ai essayé à nouveau et j'ai trouvé la solution. L'inconvénient c'est qu'il faut avoir un PC sous la main. 

Donc sous windows :

installer Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool (que vous trouverez ici : http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche302934-windows-7-usb-dvd-download-tool.html)
Suivre les consignes et surtout penser à mettre son fichier .ISO ailleurs que sur la clé.
Une fois la clé bootable créée il n'y a plus qu'à lancer bootcamp.

Je vous remercies tout de même pour votre aide !


----------



## AladdinVonSane (27 Mai 2015)

J'ai le même soucis sur windows 8.1, je vais essayer ta solution !


----------



## giselent45 (23 Juin 2015)

En faite se probleme arrive quand vous avez plusieurs disque durs
pour résoudre se probleme demarrer votre ordinateur puis entrez dans le BIOS
changer les parametre de démarrage des disques
en 1er mettre le lecteur DVD avec lequel vous installer win7
puis en deuxieme mettre le disque dur sur lequel vous voulez installer win7
sauvegarder le BIOS puis au redemmarage de votre ordinateur l'installation vas ce lancer
puis le option avance d'installation, installer win7 sur le meme disque selectioner plus tot dans le BIOS puis installer


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2015)

giselent45 a dit:


> En faite se probleme arrive quand vous avez plusieurs disque durs
> *pour résoudre se probleme demarrer votre ordinateur puis entrez dans le BIOS*
> changer les parametre de démarrage des disques
> en 1er mettre le lecteur DVD avec lequel vous installer win7
> ...


Il va vraiment falloir que tu fasses la différence entre un Mac et un PC, si, si, si. 

Dans un Mac, on fait comment pout accéder à un BIOS, vu qu'il n'y en a jamais eu, tu nous expliques ?


----------

